

Every Senior V.A. Executive Was Rated ‘Fully Successful’ or Better Over 4 Years - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/21/us/every-senior-va-executive-was-rated-fully-successful-or-better-over-4-years.html?hp

======
kejnn
Embarassing

